# Having Fun and Looking Young:)



## TWHRider (Jan 4, 2014)

I hate these "girls" layful:

http://sunaz.com/scpoms/

This is a 2009 video but they were just featured on this mornings "Today" show.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 4, 2014)

I much prefer the cheerleaders we had on _our_ team ...



Have to admit, though, those gals are pretty flexible!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 4, 2014)

I think I got stuck in the shower one time with these guys at the spa place.Creepy..... The little guy looking down his pants lost something and hasn't found it yet.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Rainee (Jan 6, 2014)

Wonderful how those Poms are still entertaining like that good on them!.. and looks like they really enjoy 
doing what they are doing as well as keeping fit with it.. thanks for sharing ..


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 6, 2014)

LOVE IT!  good for them.

I don't know if I am that flexible anymore..but I think I may be able to jump on my bed like the couple in That Guy's post.  I might hit my head though, lol!


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 8, 2014)

Live old die OLD. Live young die even older.


----------

